# Call Of Duty: Black Ops - Multiplayer Teaser ist erschienen



## shiwa77 (9. August 2010)

Vor wenigen Minuten ist der erste Multiplayer Teaser zu Call Of Duty: Black Ops auf Youtube online gegangen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h_fsM6LBi54&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=de-informal&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h_fsM6LBi54&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=de-informal&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

Zu sehen sind Killstreaks, Callsigns und Embleme. Außerdem sind ein ferngesteuerter Sprengsatz, Carepackages und ein ballistisches Messer zu sehen.

Alle die in MW2 das Kommando Perk nicht mochten werden damit ihre Freude haben übertrifft es doch anscheinend die Reichweite von Kommando um das Vielfache.

Quelle: Call of Duty Youtube Channel


----------



## GaAm3r (9. August 2010)

Das Video funktioniert noch nicht , aber danke für die Infos


----------



## shiwa77 (9. August 2010)

Keine Ahnung warum das Video nicht geht, habs jetzt verlinkt.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (9. August 2010)

Bei mir funktioniert das Video. 
Aber fürs Erste sieht es so aus, als würde es sich um einen verbesserten MW2 Multiplayer handeln.
Das Ganze haut mich noch nicht vom Hocker.


----------



## GaAm3r (9. August 2010)

Was sollen sie auch groß ändern vom Design her ?
Abgesehen von den Hackern , von IWNet und von den Bugs war MW2 doch ein ziemlich geiles Spiel.


----------



## Xrais (9. August 2010)

mhhh, laut buttons ist das die 360 version gewesen , am ende konnte man eine screenshot funktion entdecken und die levels sahen auch sehr geil aus 
wären da nur nicht wieder die camper weil das wird mit jedem mw schlimmer


----------



## K-putt (9. August 2010)

MW2 Mod !
Selbst diverse Modder hätten das hinbekommen ...
wenn nicht sogar noch besser , siehe Galactic Warfare


----------



## snaapsnaap (9. August 2010)

Sieht doch gut aus! Der MW2 MP war doch "grundsätzlich" nicht schlecht, mal von den Hackern und IWNet abgesehen 
Wenn man nun einen richtigen Cheat Schutz hat, dazu die Dedicated Server wirds ein super Spiel, so viel muss man nicht ändern.

Ich freu mich jedenfalls drauf und werds mir holen!


----------



## shiwa77 (9. August 2010)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert das Video.


Ja das Video funktioniert, nur das Einbinden klappt nicht...

EDIT: Komisch jetzt geht´s


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. August 2010)

Sieht aus wie ein MW2-Clon.
Aber naja, wenn ich für sagen wir mal 10€ iwnet los werden würde, dedi-Server, Mod-tools und nen anständigen cheatschutz bekommen würde....   ... Ich würds machen 

Aber extra ein neues Spiel für ~50€ dafür kaufen


----------



## Tripleh84 (9. August 2010)

Ich find Call Of Duty Geil. Aber alle 12 Monate en neues Kaufen ist doch kacke. Selbe Engine usw. nur andere Maps und Kampange.


----------



## labernet (9. August 2010)

scheint vom MP her exakt wie MW2 zu sein, nur mit mehr "tools" (siehe dem fahrzeug, was wohl vermutlich ne killstreak sein wird)

aber sonst... das spiel wird eh wieder "nur" einen 4h single player part haben und kostet derzeit 60 euro, heißt es wird nicht gekauft (nur evtl wenn ichs wieder für 35€ bekomme )


----------



## Tripleh84 (9. August 2010)

weil ich online Zocke, werde ich mir es wohl oder übel kaufen müssen.


----------



## Xrais (9. August 2010)

ne ich glaube ich verzichte , ich kauf mir lieber halo reach weil das hat ein map editor und so kann ich der abzocke entrinnen


----------



## Tripleh84 (9. August 2010)

hm hab ich auch erst überlegt. Aber das sieht ******* aus.


----------



## K-putt (9. August 2010)

Wer nur nach Grafik schaut ist eh schon verloren


----------



## zøtac (9. August 2010)

Oh gott nein bitte keine Armbrust neinneinneinnein bitte nicht!


----------



## Freestyler808 (9. August 2010)

lol selten so ein lames und gestelltes Video gesehen
wie schon geschrieben hätten das gute Modder auch so hinbekommen
und die werden wieder 55-60 Euronen verlangen
das ist Kundenverarsche hoch zehn

das mit den Cheatern und Hackern werden die auch in diesem Teil nicht besser hinbekommen
somit ist das Game wie MW2 schon zum scheitern verurteilt

MW2 Mod


----------



## LOGIC (9. August 2010)

Wird gekauft....ob Mod hin oder her...ich bekomms eh wieder für 30 € und ich zocke eh nur MP von daher....das verkürzt das warten weiterhin auf BF3 !


----------



## alm0st (9. August 2010)

Hm... bin jetzt echt etwas enttäuscht. Hatte mir da jedenfalls mehr erwartet, als so einen MW2 Gedenkshooter


----------



## Selene (9. August 2010)

"MW2 bist du´s ?! "

Hätten die für MW2 Modttols rausgebracht, wäre dass da nur ne kleine Spielerei,
aber SO,
recycling auf unterstem Niveau.....


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. August 2010)

Leute was erwartet ihr denn für große Neuerungen gegenüber MW2???

Ich finde das Vid geil und die Armbrust mit den Explosionspfeilen dürfte ziemlichen Gaudi machen. ^^ Allerdings dürfte man damit nur schwer treffen, denn selten bleiben Gegner so lang auf einem Fleck in wie in diesem Vid, außer sie Campen.
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf das Game, aber dann sind meine ganzen erspielten Sachen auf der PS3 wieder fürn Popo..


----------



## XeQfaN (10. August 2010)

na da bin ich doch mal echt gespannt was da so geht das Level Disgne sieht ja richtig gut aus ... bes als in Bad Company 2


----------



## wildthings86 (10. August 2010)

Ich muss die meisten hier auch zustimmen. MW2 ist von Grundbaustein wirklich ein gutes Spiel, mal abgesehen von miserablen Schutz gegen Cheater und Hacker und kein de. Server und Iwnet. Blacks Ops versucht an die unerklärlichen Erfolge von MW2 anzuknüpfen und liefert nun vermutlich ein verbessertes MW2 Spiel. Ich hingegen finde es nicht schlimm, das Steam angebunden ist, aber die sollen liebe ein andere Kopierschutz/Cheater/Hacker-Schutz auswählen. Auch wenn es unvermeintlich bleibt, das Hacker/Cheater ein Spiel einnehmen, ich hoffe doch das es in Grenzen ist und nicht die überhand wie beim MW2 einnimmt. Genaus hat auch Dice gemacht, den seien wir mal ehrlich Medel of Honor unterscheidet sich kaum noch von Battlefield Bad Company 2-


----------



## Rizzard (10. August 2010)

OMG, COD ist und bleibt einfach COD, und damit meine ich nicht die guten Anfangszeiten.

Da werd ich wohl vorerst lieber bei BC2 bleiben. Ich sehe keine Innovationen gegenüber MW2.

Für nen 15-20€ Game wärs wohl mal ein Schnupperstündchen wert.
Mir fehlen da einfach die Fahrzeug -zu Boden als auch zu Luft- Schlachten.

Evtl. ist da der Crysis 2 MP noch ne bessere Alternative bis BF3 erscheint.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. August 2010)

Selene schrieb:


> "MW2 bist du´s ?! "
> 
> Hätten die für MW2 Modttols rausgebracht, wäre dass da nur ne kleine Spielerei,
> aber SO,
> recycling auf unterstem Niveau.....




Da muss ich leider zustimmen...MW2 nur nur auf andren Maps und paar neuen Sachen sonst nix Neues. War mir aber schon fast klar freu mich so wie so nur auf dem Singelplayer der rest ist mir Egal. Das sich im Gameplay wieder mal nix geändert hat !


----------



## FortunaGamer (10. August 2010)

Ich werde mir auf keinen fall mehr ein COD kaufen, es kommen eh wieder DLC`s. Die ferngesteuerten Autos werden eh den Multiplayer zerstören. Die Grafik ist kaum besser als zu MW2.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. August 2010)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Ich werde mir auf keinen fall mehr ein COD kaufen, es kommen eh wieder DLC`s. Die ferngesteuerten Autos werden eh den Multiplayer zerstören. Die Grafik ist kaum besser als zu MW2.



Die Autos werden vermutlich nur eine beschränke Reichweite haben oder nur bei Killstreaks zu bekommen sein. Ansonsten wäre das zu Imba und das wissen die Entwickler, wobei man eh nur im Glücksfall mehrere Leute auf einmal killen könnte. Pave-Low, AC-130 und Co zerstören ja auch nicht den Spaß im Multiplayer in MW2...

Viel Gejammer um nichts.


----------



## Kamikaze_Urmel (10. August 2010)

Mhh, ich hab die CODs bis jetzt nur wegen den Storys gespielt, der Multiplayer war eigentlich immer nur "das nette gimmick nebenher"(Jedenfalls bei Modern Warfare 1, beim 2. war dann der Multiplayer entscheidender, auch wenn er mist ist mit IWNet).
Sieht schon ein wenig nach klon aus, aber ich freu mich schon auf das RC Auto mit dem C4


----------



## Shooter (10. August 2010)

Ihr seid ja welche 

Klar dass es sich nicht großartig von MW2 unterscheiden wird. 
Es ist immer noch ein Call of Duty, nur weil TreyArch jetzt der Entwickler ist, heißt das nicht dass sie aufeinmal ein komplett neues Spiel mit neuer Engine machen werden. 

Es ist wie es hier manche nennen, ein Upgrade zu MW2! 

Es wird wieder ein klassisches Call of Duty wie zu COD4 Zeiten. 
Die 3 wichtigsten Sachen sind doch dabei.
Dedicated Servern, PunkBuster , Mod möglichkeiten,,..... all das was in MW2 gefehlt hat. 

Also TreyArch bügelt sozusagen die Fehler aus, die IW mit ihren blöden Fail IWNet gemacht haben. Was heute in dem Spiel los ist weiß wohl jeder 

Ich jedenfalls werde es mir wahrscheinlich holen. Am 1 September soll angeblich die Beta starten, wo wir uns ein eigenes Urteil bilden können.


----------



## PontifexM (10. August 2010)

hmm...eben das video geschaut ,für mein geschmack verkommen die shooter immer mehr zu tool schlacht und wirken zu sehr aufgesetzt.


wobei ich zugeben muss das mir die letzen spiele dieser reihe regelrecht am ars*h vorbei gingen .
der weg der eingeschlagen wurde wird weiter verfolgt, hoffentlich macht es BF3 besser . . . .


----------



## alm0st (10. August 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Klar dass es sich nicht großartig von MW2 unterscheiden wird.
> Es ist immer noch ein Call of Duty, nur weil TreyArch jetzt der Entwickler ist, heißt das nicht dass sie aufeinmal ein komplett neues Spiel mit neuer Engine machen werden.
> 
> Es ist wie es hier manche nennen, ein Upgrade zu MW2!
> ...


 
Selten so gelacht und du bist dann jemand der für ein, wie du selbst so schön sagst "MW2 Upgrade" 60,- € bezahlt... 

Viel getan hat sich seit CoD 4 aber eh nicht mehr. Paar geänderte Animationen hier, ein  bischen mehr Effekte da und ach guck mal da: tu mal ne andere Textur hin und fertig. Das einzige was die Entwickler der CoD Serie in den letzten 3 Jahren gemacht haben, ist ein bischen Rumgekratze an der Oberfläche der Engine. Aber naja wozu auch? Scheiss auf Qualität - hauptsache es läuft auf den Konsolen...


----------



## PontifexM (10. August 2010)

der meinung bin ich auch , mein aber bruder liebt aber genau diesen mist 
tja, sind eben keine echte shooter knaben ^^


----------



## Shooter (10. August 2010)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht und du bist dann jemand der für ein, wie du selbst so schön sagst "MW2 Upgrade" 60,- € bezahlt...
> .




Ja lach mal weiter. 

weiß zwar was du hast aber mir kann es ja egal sein.


----------



## PontifexM (10. August 2010)

es ist eher traurig als zum lachen !


----------



## alm0st (10. August 2010)

PontifexM schrieb:


> der meinung bin ich auch , mein aber bruder liebt aber genau diesen mist
> tja, sind eben keine echte shooter knaben ^^


 
So ist, Einheitsbrei ftw 
CoD 2 oder das erste MoH im LAN Modus - das rockt nach wie vor am meisten. Die einzige Sache nach CoD 4 die noch Spaß gemacht hat und die ich wirklich cool fand, dass waren die Nazi Zombies in World at War


----------



## assko (10. August 2010)

Omg wie alle Heulen und es dann doch kaufen wie zu MW2 schon
alle haben mimimi gemacht und dann hat es doch jeder depp gekauft
gut das ich mir MW2 nicht gekauft hab desto mehr kann ich mich auf
das verbesserte "MW2" freuen.


----------



## PontifexM (10. August 2010)

ja manche sind halt leicht zu begeistern ^^ und scheinbar sind das nicht wenige .


----------



## Shooter (10. August 2010)

PontifexM schrieb:


> ja manche sind halt leicht zu begeistern ^^ und scheinbar sind das nicht wenige .



Nein das sind nicht gerade wenige..... 

Call of Duty ist halt ein Konsolen Spiel geworden..... deswegen auch die Grafik. 

Dort gibt es kein DirectX11 wie in Battlefield...... 
aber 7 Mio in 24 Stunden zu verkaufen, dass muss Black Ops erstmal schaffen  

Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## hawk910 (10. August 2010)

Super! Nach Cod:MW1.0, Langweilig at War und dem Vollpreis-Addon Call of Beschiss:MW1.1 kommt nun ein weiterer Vollpreistitel: Call of Beschiss:Jetzt erst recht 1.2 mit dem Zusatztitel Black Ops. Und wieder nichts neues, nur ein paar neue Maps und Änderungen gewisser Feinheiten. Und dann soll das auch noch das teuerste PC-Spiel werden? Wofür verlangen die Geld? Hallo? Reden die nur über Sekundärwaffen, dem kindischen Messer-Perk, lächerlichen Atombombeneffekten und so nebensächlichen Kram? Dedicated Server, die eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein sollten? Verdammt, sind es wieder nur die Werbung und der Vorstand die das Geld verschlingen? Rauchen die Bananen? Leben die in ihrer Fantasiewelt mit Glücksfeen, Wunschbrunnen und kleinen Quietsche-Schweinchen? Dieses ewige Versprechen von wegen:"Im Cod-Himmel ist Jahrmarkt, alles ist toll!" kann ich nicht mehr hören. Jeder Egoshooter-Fan weiß, dass bei den MW2-Verantwortlichen angesichts der Minusleistungen eigentlich nur Flohmarkt sein kann.
Sollen Sie sich lieber ein Beispiel an z.B. GTA nehmen, die für 30 Eus 2 komplette Fortsetzungen für  das Hauptprogramm rausgehauen haben, oder die BF2-Bonuspakete. Oder auch die Nachlieferung der Russenkampagne von World in Conflict für faires Geld.
Das Spiel wird von mir mit Mißachtung gestraft wie auch der Vorgänger. Und ich hoffe, dass sich diese verbrecherischen Publisher schön verrechnen. Nach MW2 müssen die sich anstregen um überhaupt noch als Konkurenz für CS:S auftreten zu können. BC2 ist eh nicht erreichbar. Dafür fehlt es einfach an frischen Ideen. Innovationen? Fehlanzeige! Jedes Jahr den alten Mist mit ein paar neuen Maps und einer neuen Verpackung zu verschönen und dann erneut einen hohen Preis zu verlangen, das ist schon frech! Aber die Leute werdens wieder kaufen, allen voran wahrscheinlich die Konsolenfans, deren Kost ich leider noch immer ein wenig öde finde, jedenfalls im Egoshooterbereich. 
Cod 1+2 waren klasse, MW war ok, den Rest können sie sich schenken. Mein Gott, tragt die Serie endlich zu Grabe! Jedenfalls so lange, bis die Verantwortlichen gefeuert wurden und endlich mal wieder innovative Ideen die Serie neu beleben. Und bitte: feuert auch die Verantwortlichen für die laaaaangweiligen Storys. Damit holt man niemanden hintern Ofen hervor. Da helfen auch schicke Trailer gar nichts.
Oh Gott, hoffentlich gibts bald Black Mesa, ist zwar die in die Jahre gekommene Source-Engine, aber in Verbindung mit der Story geht da wenigstens was. Und dafür wird noch nicht einmal Geld verlangt...

Tut mir leid wie angemessen, aber Cod is tot.  Danke infinity Ward & Co.


----------



## Elvis3000 (10. August 2010)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht und du bist dann jemand der für ein, wie du selbst so schön sagst "MW2 Upgrade" 60,- € bezahlt...
> 
> Viel getan hat sich seit CoD 4 aber eh nicht mehr. Paar geänderte Animationen hier, ein  bischen mehr Effekte da und ach guck mal da: tu mal ne andere Textur hin und fertig. Das einzige was die Entwickler der CoD Serie in den letzten 3 Jahren gemacht haben, ist ein bischen Rumgekratze an der Oberfläche der Engine. Aber naja wozu auch? Scheiss auf Qualität - hauptsache es läuft auf den Konsolen...



warum erwartet ihr alle einen quantensprung in sachen grafik oder gameplay?die serie hat sich ständig weiterentwickelt . von mw1 auf mw2 hatts doch deutliche verbesserungen gegeben.klar die fehlenden dec´s , vac und iw-net haben es wieder versaut aber ich denke das wird wieder besser mit black ops.ich versteh auch euer gejammere nicht das das game 60 euro kostet.ihr habts euch doch alle billiger in u.k. geholt also was soll das geheule......
ich hab für mw2 37 euro gezahlt und das wars allemal wert.

ich versteh auch nicht was ihr immmer mit eurem  bc2 habt .das gameplay ist altbacken,der serverbrowser ist schmutz,die grafik auch nicht besser ,es gibt auch da cheater .....


also wo das ganze geld hingeflossen ist frag ich mich schon auch.....warscheinlich alles bestechungsgelder gewesen.


----------



## alm0st (10. August 2010)

CoD ist mittlerweile das Iphone der Gamesbranche geworden... aber geheiligte werde dein Name  

Edit @ Elvis3000

Ich habe mir das Spiel  gar nicht geholt - hab nur die Free-Weekend Aktion bei Steam genutzt und das Game mal 2 Stündchen gezockt. Niemand erwartet nen Quantensprung. Aber wenn man liest wie viel Kohle in MW2 gesteckt wurde, dann bleibt die berechtigte Frage wohin da das Geld gefloßen ist? Weil es weder im Gameplay, weder in der Grafik und schon gleich 3 mal nicht in der Story steckt...


----------



## PontifexM (10. August 2010)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> CoD ist mittlerweile das Iphone der Gamesbranche geworden... aber geheiligte werde dein Name



 genau !


----------



## schneihennerje (10. August 2010)

Ich find die ständigen Einblendungen wie "Buzzkill" oder "Payback" in Verbindung mit den dazu gehörigen Soundsamples sehr störend, nichts für Leute die auch mit Gehör spielen.
Der MP hat so bischen was von Micky Maus, bunt und schrill. Ohne Mod Tools hat man den Spass ganz schnell wieder daran verloren.
Bei CoD 4 spiel ich mittlerweile am liebsten ProMod, da ist aller unnötiger Ballast von Bord geworfen und dein Skill zählt wieder was.


----------



## PontifexM (10. August 2010)

wenn  ich kunterbunti schnickschnack ballerkost möchte ...fällt mir die UT reihe oder Quake dazu ein.da passt es auch .


----------



## hawk910 (10. August 2010)

> warum erwartet ihr alle einen quantensprung in sachen grafik oder gameplay?


 
Das erwartet doch niemand, aber irgendetwas anderes, irgendeine Neuerung, irgendeinen Grund sich einen neuen Teil zu holen. Einen anderen Grund als die Werbekampagne natürlich. 
Bei der BF-Serie war das bisher gewährleistet, hier kann man wirklich von "Weiterentwicklung" reden. Bei Cod sehe ich seit MW keine nennenswerten Änderungen. Und bei CS hat man ständig verbessert und einmal die Engine auf Source gewechselt, und es gibt noch immer kein CS2, CS3 und CSXXX. Warum auch?



> wenn ich kunterbunti schnickschnack ballerkost möchte ...fällt mir die UT reihe oder Quake dazu ein.da passt es auch .


 
Aber ganz genau! Und wenn alle "Hauptsache wirres Rumgeballer-Fans" endlich Quake und UT spielen, dann kann auch endlich dieser Noob-no-skill-Modus "Hardcore" entfernt werden. Eine Krankheit die selbst BC2 übernehmen mußte, würg! Wenigstens kann man diesem Muschi-Kram herausfiltern aus der Serverliste.


----------



## Elvis3000 (10. August 2010)

hawk910 schrieb:


> Das erwartet doch niemand, aber irgendetwas anderes, irgendeine Neuerung, irgendeinen Grund sich einen neuen Teil zu holen. Einen anderen Grund als die Werbekampagne natürlich.
> Bei der BF-Serie war das bisher gewährleistet, hier kann man wirklich von "Weiterentwicklung" reden. Bei Cod sehe ich seit MW keine nennenswerten Änderungen. Und bei CS hat man ständig verbessert und einmal die Engine auf Source gewechselt, und es gibt noch immer kein CS2, CS3 und CSXXX. Warum auch?
> 
> 
> ...



warum ist der hardcoremodus eine krankheit?! ich finds wesentlich anspruchsvoller als aus 10 meter entfernung ein halbes magazin in jemanden reinballern bis der endlich mal umfällt.....mal abgesehen davon das der auch noch wärendessen zurückballert als ob nix wäre.
im hc modus kann ich eben nicht einfach in der gegend rummrennen mit der gewissheit das ich 5-6 treffer einfach so wegstecke.

hardcore rulez.........der rest ist für den rest


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. August 2010)

hawk910 schrieb:


> Das erwartet doch niemand, aber irgendetwas anderes, irgendeine Neuerung, irgendeinen Grund sich einen neuen Teil zu holen. Einen anderen Grund als die Werbekampagne natürlich.
> Bei der BF-Serie war das bisher gewährleistet, hier kann man wirklich von "Weiterentwicklung" reden. Bei Cod sehe ich seit MW keine nennenswerten Änderungen. Und bei CS hat man ständig verbessert und einmal die Engine auf Source gewechselt, und es gibt noch immer kein CS2, CS3 und CSXXX. Warum auch?



Was hat man denn bitte bei CS bzw. CSS großartig an Innovationen?  Das ist genauso stupides Geballer wie alle anderen Shooter auch, wobei es nichtmal einen Singleplayer gibt.

Bei MW2 kam immerhin noch der 3rd-Person-Modus dazu, der auch riesig Spaß macht.


----------



## Shooter (10. August 2010)

CSS lebt nur solange, weil die ganzen Kiddis auf ihren Surf und Zombie Servern Tag u Nacht Zocken, als ob es kein anderes Leben gäbe. 

Und dann gibt es auch noch solche, die in der ESL Spielen und sich aufregen wenn sie einmal abgeschossen wurden.... und dann noch mit der billigen Graifk..... 

CSS und BC2 sollen erstmal an den Verkaufszahlen von Call of Duty herankommen!


----------



## hawk910 (10. August 2010)

> warum ist der hardcoremodus eine krankheit?! ich finds wesentlich anspruchsvoller als aus 10 meter entfernung ein halbes magazin in jemanden reinballern bis der endlich mal umfällt.....mal abgesehen davon das der auch noch wärendessen zurückballert als ob nix wäre.
> im hc modus kann ich eben nicht einfach in der gegend rummrennen mit der gewissheit das ich 5-6 treffer einfach so wegstecke.


 
Was ist nur an Hardcore anspruchsvoller? Das zielen bestimmt nicht. Und da im HC-Modus niemand mehr als einen Kratzer oder Streifschuss aus der Gänseblümchenkanone oder eine HE in 100 Meter Entfernung verkraften kann, bleiben ja auch alle in der Deckung stehen und holen sich nen Sniper. Nö, das ist mir zu wenig Action. Sollte ich  das wollen, dann spiele ich einen echten Taktikshooter. Aber dafür fehlt mir die Geduld.
Hardcore mag bei MW ok sein... bei BC2 stört er und ist offenbar nur für Leute gut, die es nicht so mit dem Zielen haben und/oder es nicht anders von Cod gewohnt sind (Umsteiger!). Aber die Gefechte sind dann deutlich langweiliger, nur selten kommt man näher zusammen, die Gefechte sind einfach öde. Außerdem braucht man auch im "normalen Modus" oft nur eine Salve für nen Kill...da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen, das nenne ich Anspruchsvoll.
Nö, HC for Noobs...the rest is for the best !


----------



## hawk910 (10. August 2010)

> Was hat man denn bitte bei CS bzw. CSS großartig an Innovationen? Das ist genauso stupides Geballer wie alle anderen Shooter auch, wobei es nichtmal einen Singleplayer gibt.


 
CS war damals eine Innovation. Und da es gut ist wie es war hat sich auch nichts grundsätzliches geändert. Außer der Engine. Daher gabs ja auch nie ein "neues" CS. Ist doch ok. Infinty Wards hätte das jedes Jahr als "bahnbrechende Neuheit" neu verhökert. Und wenn man sich den Singleplayer gespart hätte, dann hätte man die (wahrscheinlich sehr geringen) Ressourcen sinniger verwenden können.



> CSS und BC2 sollen erstmal an den Verkaufszahlen von Call of Duty herankommen!


Touché! Aber nur teilweise. Die Gründe für die höheren Verkaufszahlen sind mir noch ziehmlich unklar. Es mag an dem Erfolg des MW2-Vorgängers liegen. Man müßte die genaue Verteilung der Verkäufe auf die Plattformen berücksichtigen....aber auch die Tatsache, dass die Serverauslastung bei MW2 seit BC2 stark abgenommen hat, bzw. die Zahlen in den Keller gestürzt sind. Und wie oft CSS verkauft wurde....keine Ahnung. Aber die Führung von CSS bei den Onlineshootern würde ich nicht anzweifeln. Auch nicht die mittlerweile hohe Anzahl von MW, WaW und MW2-DVD´s die ungenutzt im Schrank verstauben. Und dabei haben sie nicht einmal ansatzweise das Alter eines CSS oder BF2 erreichen. Und werden sie auch nicht erreichen bei dem jetzigen Trend in den der Publisher die Verbraucher drängen will.


----------



## alm0st (10. August 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> CSS und BC2 sollen erstmal an den Verkaufszahlen von Call of Duty herankommen!


 
Checkst du Keule eigentlich nicht, dass die Verkaufszahlen überhaupt nicht für die Qualität eines Spiels repräsentativ sind? 
Wer sind denn bitte schön die Leute die sich MW2 gekauft und in den Charts gepusht haben? Das genau so die ganzen Kiddys und Casuals die sich von der so genannten "Fachpresse" beeinflußen haben lassen und die sich den ganzen Nachmittag durch die Pubserver haxen als wären sie die Söhne von Gadalf persönlich... 

Zumal die Verkaufszahlen von BC2 mehr als profitabel sind - aber EA hat dafür kein außergalktisches Marketingaufgebot wie Activision Blizzard verbraten müssen


----------



## hawk910 (10. August 2010)

> Checkst du Keule eigentlich nicht, dass die Verkaufszahlen überhaupt nicht für die Qualität eines Spiels repräsentativ sind?
> Wer sind denn bitte schön die Leute die sich MW2 gekauft und in den Charts gepusht haben? Das genau so die ganzen Kiddys und Casuals die sich von der so genannten "Fachpresse" beeinflußen haben lassen und die sich den ganzen Nachmittag durch die Pubserver haxen als wären sie die Söhne von Gadalf persönlich...
> 
> Zumal die Verkaufszahlen von BC2 mehr als profitabel sind - aber EA hat dafür kein außergalktisches Marketingaufgebot wie Activision Blizzard verbraten müssen



Ganz so direkt wollte ich es nicht sagen... aber ich muß dir zustimmen. Schön dass außer mir noch jemand nicht auf Werbung hereinfällt sondern vor dem Kauf hinter die Kulissen guckt.


----------



## eVAC (10. August 2010)

R.e.A.c.T. hat da schon recht, Verkaufszahlen sind überhaupt nich repräsentativ.
Ich finde es gut, dass TreyArch MW2 "kopiert" (darf man das sagen?  ).
MW2 ist, wie ich finde, der perfekte Online Shooter.
Wenn TA jetzt noch ded. Server, guten Cheatschutz (ruhig wieder PB)  reinhaut und damit IWs Fehler beseitigt bin ich mehr als zufrieden und werden diesen Shooter wohl bis ans Ende spielen, da er mich dann vollstäding zufrieden stellt.
ein Medal of Honor ist im Prinzip ja auch nur ein BFBC2 nur mit anderm Setting, das spielt sich genauso schlecht 



R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Zumal die Verkaufszahlen von BC2 mehr als profitabel sind - aber EA hat dafür kein außergalktisches Marketingaufgebot wie Activision Blizzard verbraten müssen



Mussten sie auch nciht, sie haben jedes Mal ja eigentlich nur gesagt, dass sie es besser und nciht so wie ACTIVISION machen 
BFBC2 profitiert eig nur von den verärgerten Ex-COD-Spielern, die IW vergrault hat, und von den die größere Levels und Fahrzeuge wollen.

Killstreaks, Perks kann man bei Cod ja ausschalten. HC ist ebenso vorhanden.
Und mit Medal of Honour schlägt man dann halt in die gleiche Nische wie MW2, nämlich ein kleines, schnelles BFBC2.


----------



## assko (10. August 2010)

Finde es Hammer wie ihr ein Spiel schon schlecht macht bevor überhaupt was richtiges bekannt ist.
Spielt erstmal die demo/beta und dan meldet euch wieder aber momentan ist der Thread Kindergarten.


----------



## Rocksteak (10. August 2010)

Elvis3000 schrieb:


> ich versteh auch nicht was ihr immmer mit eurem  bc2 habt .das gameplay ist altbacken,der serverbrowser ist schmutz,die grafik auch nicht besser ,es gibt auch da cheater ......



1. Kann man die beiden Spiele nicht vergleichen.
2. Ist es nicht altbacken, den (Squad-)Rush-Mode und den Squad-Deathmatch-Mode gab es in keinem Battlefield davor.
3. Der Serverbrowser funktioniert, lässt sich gut filtern (wo ist das Problem?).
4. Die Grafik ist (wenn man nen anständigen Computer hat) um Längen besser als vergleichbare Titel (exkl. Crysis & Farcry 2) und etwas wie die Destruction 2.0 Engine ist IW nichtmal in den Sinn gekommen.
5. Der Punkbuster funktioniert um einiges Besser als die Steam-Anticheat-Software, ich hab in BC2 bis jetzt nur 2 Botter gesehen, in MW2 hingegen sind sie unzählbar, kein Tag ohne Aimbot.

BTT: Mir hat CoD bis jetzt immer (wenn auch nur die ersten 200h xD) eine Menge Spaß bereitet, und durch abwechslungsreiche Waffen wie XBow oder Killstreaks wie das Ferngesteuerte Auto wird das Spiel erst interessant. Ich habe keine große grafische Verbesserung erwartet, da hat sich seit CoD2 nur im Detail was getan (ich weiß das ist übertrieben). Aber ich werde mir das Game auf jeden Fall zulegen.


----------



## assko (10. August 2010)

BFBC2 war für mich solange gut bis es nicht mir ging -.-
Seit dem Patch komme ich auf kein Server mehr steht immer 
da Connection Lost ich solle doch mein Netzwerk überprüfen 
seid dem ist das Game ******* und hat 0 Punkte verdient
wenn ich mit ein Game kaufe dann soll es immer Funktionieren
nicht mal der Support konnte mir helfen so was nenne ich Noobverein

Deswegen freue ich mich auf Black Ops


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. August 2010)

Ich als Konsolero kann eure Probleme mit den Cheatern gar nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (10. August 2010)

Beruhigt euch wieder. Im Moment sieht es noch nicht so aus, aber es scheint als würde das Fass bald überlaufen.
Es muss doch nicht soweit kommen, dass die Mods einschreiten müssen.


----------



## assko (10. August 2010)

Das Game hat sich grad erledigt für mich.
Wieso?
Ganz einfach.

News: Call of Duty: Black Ops - Gerücht: Multiplayer doch kostenpflichtig? bei GameStar.de


Echt nicht mehr feierlich was die mit uns machen -.-


----------



## PontifexM (10. August 2010)

assko schrieb:


> Das Game hat sich grad erledigt für mich.
> Wieso?
> Ganz einfach.
> 
> ...



ist ne meldung ,nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
für mich hat sich ab cod 2 das thema eh erledigt...cod 4 gekauft und es einfach für **************** befunden,ist eben auch ne frage des geschmacks


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. August 2010)

assko schrieb:


> Das Game hat sich grad erledigt für mich.
> Wieso?
> Ganz einfach.
> 
> ...




Wenn das kommen sollte, dann fasse ich das Game nicht mal mit der Kneifzange an 
Dann nehm ich das nicht mal geschenkt ...


----------



## flasha (10. August 2010)

Macht schon einen richtig guten Eindruck. Aber erinnert doch wieder viel zu stark an die Modern Warfare Reihe. Vorallem finde ich diese Einblendungen total dumm und nervig. 

Hauptsache der SP Modus wird gut! KEINE NERVIGEN EINBELDUNGEN


----------



## assko (10. August 2010)

Die einblendungen sollen se einfach ne option machen an/aus dan Heulen darüber nicht mehr soviele rum -.-
Und wenn se alle haben vermissense die dinger -.-


----------



## PontifexM (10. August 2010)

der sp dauert dann wieder für ein gestandenen shooter freak 5 max 6 stunden -.- dafür geld ?  no sir ...


----------



## alm0st (10. August 2010)

Würde doch perfekt passen. Nachdem Black Ops das teuerste CoD werden sollte, würde ein Monats Abo im WoW Style die Kassen perfekt füllen. Und was Teyrach sagt ist an und für sich egal - Publisher sind immer noch die Geldsäcke von Activsion Blizzard. Bin mir sicher, dass sich unser aller Freund Bobby so ein Geschäft nicht entgehen lassen wird


----------



## Tripleh84 (10. August 2010)

Noimie schrieb:


> Wer nur nach Grafik schaut ist eh schon verloren



Warum verloren? Will für meine Hardware und mein Geld auch was gescheites haben. Deshalb Spiele ich niemals Counterstrike mit den Epilepsi kiddies. 
Da langweilt sich mein PC.


----------



## LOGIC (10. August 2010)

Als ob das Kostenpflichtig wird.....nicht mal im Traum ! Vll. das kommende CoD aber dieses garantiert nicht ! Jetzt wartete doch erst einmal ab ob das stimmt oder nicht oder wenigstens einen Test und sagt nicht jetzt schon "das ist für mich gestorben" oder "das Kauf ich nicht"


----------



## 3-way (11. August 2010)

Das wird wieder ein geiles Spiel was ich auf jeden Fall zocken werde. Hoffentlich bekommen die es irgendwie hin dass nicht so abartig viele Cheater auf den Servern sind.


----------



## Schaffe89 (11. August 2010)

Was soll denn das fürn Kommentar Thread sein.
Hier wimmelts ja grade von Polemik und kleinen Kindergartenkindern, die sich drüber aufregen dass sich an der Engine und ingsesamt wenig ändert.
Warum soll sich denn auch viel ändern? Passt doch so wie es ist.
Und wers nicht kaufen will, der kauft es eben nicht.

Laut Tests wurde Cod4/5/6/2/1 sehr gut bewertet, da der Single Player stehts sehr gut war und die Grafik dafür auch angemessen.

Und ich glaube kaum, dass die einen kostenpflichten Multiplayer einführen.
Das ist doch jetzt nur die Vermutung von den paar Herren, die hätte ich auch laut rausplärren können, damit ich Aufmerksamkeit errege.
Damit würden sie sich  zwangsläufig sehr viele Kunden vergraulen, das weiß selbst der Kot-CEO.


----------



## Low (11. August 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Wird gekauft....ob Mod hin oder her...ich bekomms eh wieder für 30 € und ich zocke eh nur MP von daher....das verkürzt das warten weiterhin auf BF3 !



Such dir ein Hobby außerhalb deines Zimmers. Geh ins Fitnessstudio mit Freunden oder was weiß ich.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (11. August 2010)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Checkst du Keule eigentlich nicht, dass die Verkaufszahlen überhaupt nicht für die Qualität eines Spiels repräsentativ sind?
> Wer sind denn bitte schön die Leute die sich MW2 gekauft und in den Charts gepusht haben? Das genau so die ganzen Kiddys und Casuals die sich von der so genannten "Fachpresse" beeinflußen haben lassen und die sich den ganzen Nachmittag durch die Pubserver haxen als wären sie die Söhne von Gadalf persönlich...
> 
> Zumal die Verkaufszahlen von BC2 mehr als profitabel sind - aber EA hat dafür kein außergalktisches Marketingaufgebot wie Activision Blizzard verbraten müssen



Wenn ein Spiel in der Vergangenheit extrem gehypt wurde, war das ganz sicher Crysis.
Wie war die Qualität des Spiels? Schlecht. 0815 kost garniert mit Caviar.
Und wie waren dementsprechend die PC-Verkaufszahlen? Furchtbar.

Wer entscheidet denn über die Qualität eines Spiels? Du vielleicht?


----------



## Shooter (11. August 2010)

Ich werde mal abwarten..... 

Falls das mit denn Online Gebühren stimmen sollte, muss ich mich wohl leider von Call of Duty verabschieden! 

Bin doch kein Xbox´ler (*;*)


----------



## assko (11. August 2010)

Naja ich werde mir trozdem beta/demo anschauen wenn es gut ist und keine gebühren kommen ist es mein


----------



## alm0st (12. August 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Wenn ein Spiel in der Vergangenheit extrem gehypt wurde, war das ganz sicher Crysis.
> Wie war die Qualität des Spiels? Schlecht. 0815 kost garniert mit Caviar.
> Und wie waren dementsprechend die PC-Verkaufszahlen? Furchtbar.
> 
> Wer entscheidet denn über die Qualität eines Spiels? Du vielleicht?



Crysis hat zumindest die Messlatte was Grafik angeht ganz weit nach oben geschoben ist heute - Mods sei Dank - immer noch das Vorzeigewerk und bietet die beste, spielbare Grafikqualität. Und daher kommen auch die zu Beginn bescheidenen Verkaufszahlen: ein Großteil der Leute konnte das Spiel mit ihren Systemen nicht zocken. Das wurde erst mit dem voranschreitenden Preisverfall der Nvidia 8800er Serie besser - und Crysis war für Crytek im Nachhinein durchaus rentabel.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (12. August 2010)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Crysis hat zumindest die Messlatte was Grafik angeht ganz weit nach oben geschoben ist heute - Mods sei Dank - immer noch das Vorzeigewerk und bietet die beste, spielbare Grafikqualität. Und daher kommen auch die zu Beginn bescheidenen Verkaufszahlen: ein Großteil der Leute konnte das Spiel mit ihren Systemen nicht zocken. Das wurde erst mit dem voranschreitenden Preisverfall der Nvidia 8800er Serie besser - und Crysis war für Crytek im Nachhinein durchaus rentabel.



Die meisten Leute wissen nichtmal, dass man die Grafikkarte überhaupt austauschen kann geschweige denn den Unterschied zwischen einer Radeon 9800 und einer Geforce 9800. Begriffe wie "Benchmarks" sind sowieso böhmische Dörfer für den Volksdoof und gekauft wird, was im MediaMarkt als am "geilsten" beschrieben wird.

Spielen kann man Crysis auch mit einer 8600 GT, aber halt nur bei entsprechenden Settings.


----------



## Shooter (12. August 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute wissen nichtmal, dass man die Grafikkarte überhaupt austauschen kann geschweige denn den Unterschied zwischen einer Radeon 9800 und einer Geforce 9800. Begriffe wie "Benchmarks" sind sowieso böhmische Dörfer für den Volksdoof und gekauft wird, was im MediaMarkt als am "geilsten" beschrieben wird.
> 
> Spielen kann man Crysis auch mit einer 8600 GT, aber halt nur bei entsprechenden Settings.



Also ich bin jetzt mal ganz ehrlich. 

Etwas ahnung vom PC sollte man schon habe...... sonst ist der jenige mit einer Konsole besser bedient.  Wenn man nicht mal weiß was antiviren programme sind oder wichtige Treiber etc.... wie soll der pc dann nach nen halbes jahr aussehen ? - 30 Trojaner auf der Platte vielleicht.... 

Wie gesagt, mit Black Ops werde ich erstmal abwarten. Denn noch ein Fehlkauf wie MW2 mache ich garantiert nicht mehr. Aber wenn PB und Dedicated Server dabei sind, man die möglichkeit hat Killstreaks auszuschalten dann wäre das doch schonmal gut.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (13. August 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Also ich bin jetzt mal ganz ehrlich.
> 
> Etwas ahnung vom PC sollte man schon habe...... sonst ist der jenige mit einer Konsole besser bedient.  Wenn man nicht mal weiß was antiviren programme sind oder wichtige Treiber etc.... wie soll der pc dann nach nen halbes jahr aussehen ? - 30 Trojaner auf der Platte vielleicht....
> 
> Wie gesagt, mit Black Ops werde ich erstmal abwarten. Denn noch ein Fehlkauf wie MW2 mache ich garantiert nicht mehr. Aber wenn PB und Dedicated Server dabei sind, man die möglichkeit hat Killstreaks auszuschalten dann wäre das doch schonmal gut.


Das mit den Killstreaks gibt es bei mw2 auch schon... zumindestens bei alteriwnet.
Wenn man nciht das nötige kleingeld für einen pc  und sowieso keine ahnung hat, dann kauft man sich ne konsole, fertig. obwohl auf ner konsole first-person shooter sowieso schwachsinn ist (ich sag nur Controller...)


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (13. August 2010)

FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> obwohl auf ner konsole first-person shooter sowieso schwachsinn ist (ich sag nur Controller...)



Das sagen aber auch nur Leute mit zu ungeschickten Pfoten.  Ich geh dann mal wieder an die PS3, MW2 ohne Cheater und ohne Stresskiddys, die den Chat spammen, zocken.


----------



## assko (13. August 2010)

Weitere Details & Black Ops Zombies! (?)  Call of Duty Infobase – Alles über Black Ops, Modern Warfare 1 + 2, World at War!


----------



## Neodrym (13. August 2010)

> HC for Noobs...the rest is for the best !



AFK lachen ...


----------



## GaAm3r (13. August 2010)

Das es Zombie Mod geben wird ist allgemein bekannt und die Kilstreaks machen das Spiel doch erst aus.

Mw2 war nur wegen IWnet und Steam so *******.

Wenn du kein Bock auf Killstreaks hast kauf die MoH oder BC2.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (14. August 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Das sagen aber auch nur Leute mit zu ungeschickten Pfoten.  Ich geh dann mal wieder an die PS3, MW2 ohne Cheater und ohne Stresskiddys, die den Chat spammen, zocken.


kannst du etwa ohne Autoaim gescheit zocken? Wenn ja, herzlichen glückwunsch. Das mit der PS3 stimmt, aber das sind nur die einzigen vorteile.


----------



## PontifexM (14. August 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Das sagen aber auch nur Leute mit zu ungeschickten Pfoten.  Ich geh dann mal wieder an die PS3, MW2 ohne Cheater und ohne Stresskiddys, die den Chat spammen, zocken.


was n witz . .


----------



## Pagz (14. August 2010)

FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> kannst du etwa ohne Autoaim gescheit zocken? Wenn ja, herzlichen glückwunsch. Das mit der PS3 stimmt, aber das sind nur die einzigen vorteile.


Na ja so viel macht Autoaim auch nicht aus


----------



## FreshStyleZ (14. August 2010)

wirklich? kurz neben dem Spieler zielen und abdrücken. Du musst nicht mal mit dem Stick nachgehen, wenn dein Gegner sich bewegt! 
b2t:
ich freu mich schon auf Black ops. Das spiel ist eigentlich schon so gut wie gekauft. Das mit den DLC's ist mir egal, man muss sie ja nicht kaufen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. August 2010)

FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> kannst du etwa ohne Autoaim gescheit zocken? Wenn ja, herzlichen glückwunsch. Das mit der PS3 stimmt, aber das sind nur die einzigen vorteile.



Das sind noch die ehr unbedeutenden Vorteile an Konsolen. Es gibt noch  weitaus größere, die mich weg vom PC und zur Konsole hin getrieben  haben. 
In BF1943 gab es kein Autoaim und das konnte ich (und viele andere) super zocken.  Für mich als Konsolenspieler ist Autoaim eigentlich ehr ein Ärgernis und sollte per Option in Onlinematches komplett deaktivierbar sein. Im Singleplayer von MW2 lässt es sich deaktivieren, online aber nicht.



FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> wirklich? kurz neben dem Spieler zielen und  abdrücken. Du musst nicht mal mit dem Stick nachgehen, wenn dein Gegner  sich bewegt!



Da irrst du dich gewaltig. Wenn ich aus 2m Entfernung bei MW2 auch nur 5 Pixel am Gegner vorbei ziele, fliegen auch die Kugeln an ihm vorbei, ohne Schaden anzurichten (außer bei einer Schrotflinte versteht sich ).


----------



## FreshStyleZ (14. August 2010)

Naja, das war eben die subjektive meinung von mir. Und damit mein ich nicht von 2m entfernung, so um die 10 m. ok, ich muss sagen, hät ich ne konsole, würd ich die auch zocken (nur wegen den cheatern). Die "mic spaming kiddys" oder was auch immer du meinst, stören mich eigentlich überhaupt nicht


----------



## Shooter (14. August 2010)

Das mit autoaim ist doch sowas von egal..... man kanns auch ausschalten. 
Wer das gegenteil behauptet ist einfach nur dumm 

Das einzigste was ich an einer Konsole gut finde ist dass man sie nicht immer aufrüsten muss. Das spart eine sehr menge an Kohle


----------



## PontifexM (14. August 2010)

sicher und die spiele sind sowas von günstig Oo......


----------



## A.N.D.I. (14. August 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Das einzigste was ich an einer Konsole gut finde ist dass man sie nicht immer aufrüsten muss. Das spart eine sehr menge an Kohle



Das ist soweit richtig, aber leider bremsen die Konsolen den technologischen Fortschritt. Da man meistens einwenig mehr für Konsolenspiele zahlt, gleicht es sich mit den Hardwarekosten des PCs wieder aus.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. August 2010)

FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> Naja, das war eben die subjektive meinung von mir. Und damit mein ich nicht von 2m entfernung, so um die 10 m. ok, ich muss sagen, hät ich ne konsole, würd ich die auch zocken (nur wegen den cheatern). Die "mic spaming kiddys" oder was auch immer du meinst, stören mich eigentlich überhaupt nicht



Ich meinte damit die Kiddys die ich aus meiner aktiven PC-Spieler-Zeit kenne, die ständig den Chat mit Beleidigungen über die Mütter anderer spammen, was insbesondere bei CSS sehr häufig vorkam. Was über Voice passiert ist mir dann Latte, weil ich es eh alles auf mute gesetzt hab.  Aber den Chat kann man nicht abstellen, was mich beim PC schon oftmals angekotzt hat, wenn ich da so viel Müll lesen musste.



PontifexM schrieb:


> sicher und die spiele sind sowas von günstig Oo......



In der Tat.  Ich hab für MW2 1 Woche nach dem Release gerade mal 45 Pfund (~50€) bei Amazon.co.uk (inkl. Porto) bezahlt und ich zocke es bis heute leidenschaftlich.  Die Investition hat sich also gelohnt.
Wer zu doof ist, um nach gescheihten Preisen zu suchen, ist doch selbst schuld, wenn er sich abzocken lässt.



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Das ist soweit richtig, aber leider bremsen die  Konsolen den technologischen Fortschritt. Da man meistens einwenig mehr  für Konsolenspiele zahlt, gleicht es sich mit den Hardwarekosten des PCs  wieder aus.



Wieso sollten sie? Konsolen verfügen über kein DX, zumindest nicht die PS3 oder die Wii. Bei der Portierung auf den PC müssen die Entwickler also zwangsläufig völlig neue Renderpfade schreiben. Dabei könnten sie genauso gut auch gleich auf DX10/11 only setzen, aber dann könnten sie ja die WinXP-User ja nicht mehr abkassieren.


----------



## martimoto (14. August 2010)

Da bleib ich lieber bei BF2 Bad Ass


----------



## Shooter (14. August 2010)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Das ist soweit richtig, aber leider bremsen die Konsolen den technologischen Fortschritt. Da man meistens einwenig mehr für Konsolenspiele zahlt, gleicht es sich mit den Hardwarekosten des PCs wieder aus.



Ja das sieht man auch an COD. 

An Battlefield eher weniger. 

Aber COD orientiert sich ja nur an Konsole und PC ist Schlagsahne


----------



## A.N.D.I. (14. August 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sie? Konsolen verfügen über kein DX, zumindest nicht die PS3 oder die Wii. Bei der Portierung auf den PC müssen die Entwickler also zwangsläufig völlig neue Renderpfade schreiben. Dabei könnten sie genauso gut auch gleich auf DX10/11 only setzen, aber dann könnten sie ja die WinXP-User ja nicht mehr abkassieren.



Der PC ist die beste Plattform zum Entwickeln von Spielen. Man programmiert die Engine mit dem PC, wie zum Beispiel die CE 3 und erstellt die Levels usw. parallel für die Konsolen. Bei der CE 3 heißt das "Live Create". 
Sorry, falls das unverständlich ist.
Die große Verbreitung von XP behindert den Fortschritt ebenfalls. Leider denken die meisten Publisher bzw. Studios nur ans Geld und beißen nicht in den sauren Apfel, also mal mit weniger Umsatz rechnen, aber dafür den Fortschritt vorantreiben.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (14. August 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sie? Konsolen verfügen über kein DX, zumindest nicht die PS3 oder die Wii. Bei der Portierung auf den PC müssen die Entwickler also zwangsläufig völlig neue Renderpfade schreiben. Dabei könnten sie genauso gut auch gleich auf DX10/11 only setzen, aber dann könnten sie ja die WinXP-User ja nicht mehr abkassieren.


Genau. Hat man ja bei Just cause 2 gesehen. DX10 only aber trotzdem gabs das spiel auch auf der PS3 und dazu hat der Entwickler in den sauren Apfel gebissen (dx10 = kein windows xp) und das mit Erfolg.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. August 2010)

A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Der PC ist die beste Plattform zum Entwickeln von Spielen. Man programmiert die Engine mit dem PC, wie zum Beispiel die CE 3 und erstellt die Levels usw. parallel für die Konsolen. Bei der CE 3 heißt das "Live Create".
> Sorry, falls das unverständlich ist.
> Die große Verbreitung von XP behindert den Fortschritt ebenfalls. Leider denken die meisten Publisher bzw. Studios nur ans Geld und beißen nicht in den sauren Apfel, also mal mit weniger Umsatz rechnen, aber dafür den Fortschritt vorantreiben.



Die Leadplatform ist derzeit afaik die XBox360, weil sie programmiertechnisch genau das Zwischenstück zwischen PC und Konsole ist. Hardwaremäßig kommt sie dem typischen Windows-PC sehr nahe, ist aber dennoch eine Konsole. Man kann von ihr aus am leichtesten auf die PS3 UND auf den PC portieren.
Ich denke nicht, dass auf dem PC viele Multiplatformspiele von Grund auf programmiert werden. Dazu sind diese hinterher meißt viel zu fehlerhaft und kommen zum Teil wesentlich später erst auf den Markt. Die Demo zu BC2 erschien erst monate nach der PS3-Version auf den PC. Games wie GTA kommen in der Vollversion ebenso extrem verspätet.


----------



## gettohomie (17. August 2010)

Wenn ich den ganzen mist von Spezialwaffen sehen. Wie RC-Car, Kamera ... 

wird mir echt wieder schlecht. die sollten das lieber umdrehen, wenn man aufsteigt bekommt man immer weniger.


----------



## PontifexM (17. August 2010)

tja ,man muss es ja nicht kaufen. ich selsber halte davon auch nichst.

@GR-Thunderstorm

logisch ist jeder selber schuld für das geld das er bereit ist zu bezahlen...soll aber eben menschen geben die keine kredzkarten beitzen ,und das hat nichts mit blöd/dummheit zu tun.
fakt ist ,das konsolentitel mehr kosten.


----------



## hawk910 (17. August 2010)

Mmh, ne Kreditkarte hatte ich auch bis vor kurzer Zeit nicht. War bis dahin überflüssig. Aber dumm ist es natürlich schon wenn man sich ein Spiel für "nur noch" 49,95 im Media holt. Genauso dumm aber auch, wenn man MW1.2 für 60 Eus holt nur weil die Werbung sagt "größter Knüller aller Zeiten!" (Tja, glatt gelogen, aber die Kassen sind trotzdem voll  ) und den Rotz nachm Monat in den Schrank schmeißt und in der Zeit die Händler den Kram schon fast verschenken.

Preise vergleichen und Berichte lesen, dann hätte sich niemand über die kaum vorhandenen Veränderungen gegenüber MW1, den dämlichen SP-Modus und die fehlenden Dedicated Server beklagen müssen. Und für die so gesparten 60 Eus gibts dann BC2 und ein lecker Eis für den Käufer + Begleitung  .


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (17. August 2010)

Ich hab MW2 über die Kreditkarte eines Kumpels gekauft und ihm das Geld wiedergegeben. 



hawk910 schrieb:


> Preise vergleichen und Berichte lesen, dann hätte sich niemand über die kaum vorhandenen Veränderungen gegenüber MW1, den dämlichen SP-Modus und die fehlenden Dedicated Server beklagen müssen. Und für die so gesparten 60 Eus gibts dann BC2 und ein lecker Eis für den Käufer + Begleitung  .



Stell dir mal vor dass es Leute gibt, die deine Kritikpunkte nicht stören. Für die ist MW2 ein ziemlich geniales Game.


----------



## hawk910 (17. August 2010)

Keineswegs bring ich diese Punkte hervor um andere zu reizen. Diese Punkte sind zwar eine Form von Kritik, aber basierend auf Tatsachen. Wer mit diesen Schwachpunkten zurecht kommt und einen CSS-Ersatz sucht, der ist mit MW2 wahrscheinlich auch gut bedient.

Aber die Leute brauch ich mir nicht vorzustellen...davon kenn ich genug  . Aber 90% der festen Cod-Überzeugten in meiner Bekanntschaft haben ebenso reagiert, haben das nur noch im Schrank liegen und sind umgestiegen. Gelacht haben sie, weil ich es als einziger Spielkollege nicht eingesehen hab für dieses MW-Update so eine Summe zu zahlen. Ich würde nörgeln und das Spiel mies machen. Tja, heute lache ich...und koste es auch ein wenig aus, ja, das geb ich zu.
Und nebenbei, ich habs ebenfalls mal angetestet und ich weiß nicht was an dem Game besser als ist als beim Vorgänger. Niemand konnte mir bisher eine brauchbare Antwort geben außer: "Das ist von den Cod-Machern!", "Die Werbung sagt, es wäre toll!" oder "Da gibts jetzt so eine tolle Atomwaffe!". Ein Mappack hätte gereicht. Demnach handelt es sich um eine gigantische Abzocke. Und ich befürchte, dass Cod7 daran nichts ändern wird.
Aber in einem Punkt gebe ich dir Recht, über Geschmack läßt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten und die Konsumenten wollen beschissen werden. Also geht Call of Abzocke in die nächste Runde. Bin jetzt schon gespannt was das mal kosten wird und ob da noch weitere Gebühren fällig werden. Diejenigen, die auf diesen Mist keinen Bock haben spielen CSS und sind damit besser bedient, wenn man mal von der schlechteren Optik absieht. Oder das Ur-MW. Und wer einen umfangreicheren MP-Modus sucht, der zockt die BF-Serie oder einen Taktikshooter.
Aber noch isses ja nicht raus dieses Cod7. Vielleicht ist es ja doch ganz nett, lasse mich gern eines Besseren Belehren. Ich befürchte aber, dass es nur ein MW1.3 wird und höchstens der SP-Modus den Preis rechtfertigen könnte.


----------



## Veriquitas (17. August 2010)

Also ich kauf den Mist nicht, gibt aber genug Leute die es kaufen werden auch wenn es Uwe Boll produziert hätte, nur wegen den Namen Cod.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (17. August 2010)

hawk910 schrieb:


> Keineswegs bring ich diese Punkte hervor um andere zu reizen. Diese Punkte sind zwar eine Form von Kritik, aber basierend auf Tatsachen. Wer mit diesen Schwachpunkten zurecht kommt und einen CSS-Ersatz sucht, der ist mit MW2 wahrscheinlich auch gut bedient.
> 
> Aber die Leute brauch ich mir nicht vorzustellen...davon kenn ich genug  . Aber 90% der festen Cod-Überzeugten in meiner Bekanntschaft haben ebenso reagiert, haben das nur noch im Schrank liegen und sind umgestiegen. Gelacht haben sie, weil ich es als einziger Spielkollege nicht eingesehen hab für dieses MW-Update so eine Summe zu zahlen. Ich würde nörgeln und das Spiel mies machen. Tja, heute lache ich...und koste es auch ein wenig aus, ja, das geb ich zu.
> Und nebenbei, ich habs ebenfalls mal angetestet und ich weiß nicht was an dem Game besser als ist als beim Vorgänger. Niemand konnte mir bisher eine brauchbare Antwort geben außer: "Das ist von den Cod-Machern!", "Die Werbung sagt, es wäre toll!" oder "Da gibts jetzt so eine tolle Atomwaffe!". Ein Mappack hätte gereicht. Demnach handelt es sich um eine gigantische Abzocke. Und ich befürchte, dass Cod7 daran nichts ändern wird.
> ...



Was willst du denn großartig verändern? 

Im Gegensatz zu MW1 haben sich schon ein paar Dinge getan (vom SP abgesehen):
Neue Spielmodi
Neue Perks
Bessere Grafik (zumindest auf Konsole, wie es beim PC aussieht weiß ich nicht)

Was erwartest du denn? Einen kitschigen Nanosuit wie in Crysis? Die Möglichkeit, eine Katze auf die Schrotflinte zu stecken oder Gegner anzupinkeln wie in Postal? Kettensägen und Schwerter wie in einem Splattergame?
Fahrzeuge? Aber was wäre dann noch der Unterschied zur BF-Reihe??

Das ist ein KRIEGSSPIEL!! Und Krieg ist IMMER gleich. 

Ich bin verdammt froh, dass es endlich gescheihte Shooter in der Neuzeit gibt. Bei diesem ganzen 2. WK und Vietnam-Mist kommt mir allenfalls das kalte Kot*en und solche Spiele meide ich auch. Das war auch der Grund, weshalb mir die ersten CoD-Teile nicht zugesagt haben und ich dafür niemals Geld verschwendet habe. CoD5 World at War (oder wie das hieß) habe ich auch nicht gekauft, auch wenn es vom Gameplay her ähnlich war wie MW / MW2.


----------



## GaAm3r (17. August 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Was willst du denn großartig verändern?
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu MW1 haben sich schon ein paar Dinge getan (vom SP abgesehen):
> Neue Spielmodi
> ...


Bin total deiner Meinung.
Das Gameplay bei MW2 war doch in Ordnung , die Bugs kann man beheben .

iwnet = Server
Cheater = PB


----------



## hawk910 (17. August 2010)

Nun...guckt Euch die Erweiterungen zu GTA4...oder die komplette Edition zu World in Konflikt, die Erweiterung Brotherhood zu Assassins Creed 2, die Bonuspacks zu BF2. Jedes dieser Beispiele bietet mehr Gründe zuzuschlagen als der Wechsel zu den neuen Cod-Teilen, und kostet dabei nicht die Welt. Nur ein wenig an der Grafik gefeilt, ein paar Boni in einer Minute ausgewechselt, eine Atombombe eingefügt, ne Hand voll mit neuen Maps, dazu eine neue Schachtel und ne Werbemaschinerie die sich gewaschen hat. 
Was um Himmels Willen ist da nur 50 oder 60 Euro wert? Wären sie bei MW geblieben und hätten den Rotz für 20 Eus als Update angeboten...dann wärs ok. Dann hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch zugeschlagen. Nun wird der Verbraucher also gezwungen im Jahrestakt ein "neues" Game zu kaufen, das sich nahezu gar nicht vom Vorgänger unterscheidet. Ich halte das für eine Abzockpolitik. 



> Bin total deiner Meinung.
> Das Gameplay bei MW2 war doch in Ordnung , die Bugs kann man beheben .


Fast richtig...MW war ok, die kleinen Verbesserungen und Maps der neueren Teile hätten sie MW zukommen lassen sollen und gut wärs gewesen. Dann hätte es auch Dedicated Server gegeben und auch einen LAN-Modus. Es gab keinen Grund das Rad neu zu erfinden.


----------



## Rocksteak (17. August 2010)

Bei kostenpflichtigem Multi ist das Spiel für gegessen.
RC-Car etc schrecken mich nicht ab, da, wenn es Dedicated Server gibt, die Hosts, die 
genauso denken wie manch fortgeschrittener Spieler und diese Spielzeuge deaktivieren.



> Es gab keinen Grund das Rad neu zu erfinden.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.

EDIT:

Bürokrat:



> die Erweiterung Brotherhood zu Assassins Creed 2



ist kein addon


----------



## type_o (17. August 2010)

@hawk910: Warum schreibst Du jetzt so viel gegen dieses Spiel? Wir haben Deine Meinung schon verstanden, aber laß allen, die Anhänger der CoD- Serie sind, mal frei entscheiden, ob sie dieses Spiel kaufen oder nicht. 
Ich habe ALLE Game's der CoD-Reihe, spiele aber ausschliesslich MW & MW2!
Grund: es ist meine Entscheidung!
Ich versteh echt nicht, warum Du hier so viel erzählen tust. Klar, seine Meinung kann jeder äußer'n. Aber bitte keine stundenlangen Diskusionen, das muß dann 'ne mehr sein.
Schau mal in den Threadtitel, der sagt schon alles, wem CoD nicht gefällt, der sollte seine Meinung in so 'nem Thread auch nur kurz schreiben, wenn überhaupt.
So das alles war jetzt nicht gegen Deine Meinung, nur laß den Leuten, welche sich wirklich für CoD 7 interesieren, auch in 'nem  Thread ihre Meinung miteinander teilen.

MfG type_o


----------



## hawk910 (17. August 2010)

Tja, hast Recht...hatte heute frei und genug Zeit, da wollt ich mal sehen, ob ich hinter das Geheimnis der Cod-Reihe ab MW komme. 
Ich wollte auch weniger eine Meinung äußern (will die ja niemanden aufdrängen, is mir ja auch wurscht was andere machen solang sie niemanden belästigen) sondern Antworten haben. Und den Threadtitel hab ich gelesen...paßt wunderbar hier hin, da hier wohl hauptsächlich MW-Fans schreiben.
Ich hatte übrigens selber Cod, auch Cod2 (nach wie vor mein persönlicher Favorit) MW und WaW, also ich weiß schon wovon ich rede.
Aber gut, egal, ich warte es nun mal ab und hoffe, dass diesmal wirklich was Neues kommt das einen solchen Preis rechtfertigt.

Gruß,
JN



> Zitat:
> die Erweiterung Brotherhood zu Assassins Creed 2
> ist kein addon


Oh...ok, mein Fehler, bleiben wir halt beim Musterbeispiel Episodes of LC zu GTA4...


----------



## type_o (17. August 2010)

Wir warten doch alle was da kommen wird!
Und reden können wir alle viel, egal ob zum Thema passend oder nicht. Das war kein Angriff auf Deine Person, versteh das bitte ne falsch.
Was das neue MW7 angeht können wir doch alle nur mutmaßen! 
ODER HAT ES SCHON EINER GESPIELT?
Ich warte ab, weis aber jetzt schon das ich es kaufen werde und ich werde meinen Prinzipien untreu, ich werde mir auch mal ein NICHT-CoD Spiel kaufen.

Das wird wohl: Medal of Honor. Mal was neues, hab ja nur CoD auf dem Gaming- PC.

MfG type_o


----------



## hawk910 (17. August 2010)

Keine Sorge, bin nicht empfindlich. Sehe das keineswegs als Angriff. Ebenso sind auch meine Beiträge entspannt zu verstehen. Ärgern muss ich mich schon auf Arbeit, das kann ich im Forum nicht gebrauchen  .
MoH.... Tja der MP soll noch... naja, langweiliger als Cod sein  , aber der SP klingt erst eimal interessant. Aber das führt wirklich zu weit weg vom Thema.
So, gute Nacht!


----------



## type_o (17. August 2010)

@ hawk910: na da kauf ich mir die Spiele und wenn 'se mir ne mehr jut sin kannst Du sie dann, für Lau, bei mir kaufen 

Gut's Nächt'le @ all
MfG type_o


----------



## hawk910 (18. August 2010)

Nee, lass ma, ich muss noch fahren!  Nur keine weiteren Staubfänger, brauche Platz für BF3 und BC2 Vietnam


----------



## Shooter (18. August 2010)

hawk910 schrieb:


> Nee, lass ma, ich muss noch fahren!  Nur keine weiteren Staubfänger, brauche Platz für BF3 und BC2 Vietnam



Ahhhhhh ha! 

Der klassische Battelfield Spieler der CoD nicht mag


----------



## hawk910 (18. August 2010)

Och soooo würd ich es nicht sagen, MW hab ich auch gezockt... bis ich nach nem Jahr erkannt hab, dass BF2 doch spannender ist. Aber stimmt schon ich bin das Gegenteil zu den Cod-MW-Zockern, den BF zu ... sagen wir mal zu kompliziert ist.


----------



## Shooter (18. August 2010)

Und ich bin eher einer der beides zockt, kaum zu glauben wa 

​


----------



## hyundai187 (18. August 2010)

cod ftw


----------



## hawk910 (18. August 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> Und ich bin eher einer der beides zockt, kaum zu glauben wa


In der Tat, kaum zu glauben  .


----------



## n1salat (18. August 2010)

Hoffentlich wirds kein matchmaking non dedicated server dünschiss wie bei modern warfail 2....

im SP ists wirklich top.. aber MP.. .. naja hoffen wir mals beste 

vllt wirds mal wieder "liga tauglich" wie cod4 und 2..


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (18. August 2010)

hawk910 schrieb:


> In der Tat, kaum zu glauben  .



Ich hab auch in der Vergangenheit fast nur BF2 / 2142 gezockt. MW2 ist das erste CoD, das ich mir gekauft hab. 
Bei BC2 hab ich die Demo gezockt und fand es ziemlich schlecht. Wenn ich irgendwie mal günstig an das fertige Game komme, kann ich es ja mal anspielen.
BC1 mag ich mir heute nicht mehr kaufen, da ein Großteil der Spieler sicher schon in BC2 abgewandert ist.


----------



## hawk910 (19. August 2010)

MW2 ist das dein erstes Cod? Dann bist Du ja verkehrt eingestiegen. MW2 ist das erste Cod, das ich nicht gekauft hab. Und WaW war auch schon ne Frechheit.
Gib mal Gas, BC2 hat ein Kollege für unter 30 Euro irgendwo bekommen (frag mich nicht wo das war)... kannst dann ja gegen MW2 tauschen  .
Die BC2 Demo kenn ich nicht, weiß nur aus den Berichten, dass nicht immer alles vernünftig lief, wollte mir den Spass nicht verderben...


----------



## Janny (19. August 2010)

Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf das Game, wie's wird, sehen wir ja dann. Bis jetzt fand ich alle Teile der CoD-Serie gelungen ! Jedem das seine


----------



## Kokopalme (19. August 2010)

Janny schrieb:


> Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf das Game, wie's wird, sehen wir ja dann. Bis jetzt fand ich alle Teile der CoD-Serie gelungen ! Jedem das seine



seh ich genauso. mw2 ist vielleicht an der ein oder anderen stelle ein bisschen unlogisch, aber mMn immernoch ein top game


----------



## Shooter (19. August 2010)

MW2 war einfach nur Fail! 

Und IW wrd auch in MW3 weiterhin mit ihren 20€ Mappacks Failen. 

Meine letzte Hoffnung was Call of Duty angeht ist TreyArch und Black Ops. 
Bis jetzt habe ich nur positives gehört. Mal schauen wie der Trailer am 1 September wird.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. August 2010)

hawk910 schrieb:


> MW2 ist das dein erstes Cod? Dann bist Du ja verkehrt eingestiegen. MW2 ist das erste Cod, das ich nicht gekauft hab. Und WaW war auch schon ne Frechheit.
> Gib mal Gas, BC2 hat ein Kollege für unter 30 Euro irgendwo bekommen (frag mich nicht wo das war)... kannst dann ja gegen MW2 tauschen  .
> Die BC2 Demo kenn ich nicht, weiß nur aus den Berichten, dass nicht immer alles vernünftig lief, wollte mir den Spass nicht verderben...



Ich habe allerdings sämtliche CoD-Teile davor bei Kumpels gespielt und die Teile 1 bis 3 waren für mich schlicht nicht kaufenswert.  Zu Zeiten von MW1 und World at War hatte ich noch keine PS3 und auf PC-Spiele hab ich, abgesehen von Strategiespielen, keine Lust mehr. BC1 hat mir schon ziemlich Spaß gemacht, evtl hol ich mir den zweiten Teil ja noch. Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass MW2 aus meiner Sicht dennoch ein geniales Game ist und eintauschen würde ich es nicht. ^^ Man kann ja auch mehrere Spiele spielen und muss sich nicht auf eins versteifen.


----------



## eVAC (19. August 2010)

Shooter schrieb:


> MW2 war einfach nur Fail!
> 
> Und IW wrd auch in MW3 weiterhin mit ihren 20€ Mappacks Failen.
> 
> ...



Das ist afaik überhaupt nicht von IW verzapft worden, sondern ACTIVISION.


----------



## Shooter (19. August 2010)

eVAC schrieb:


> Das ist afaik überhaupt nicht von IW verzapft worden, sondern ACTIVISION.



Denkst du ? 

Und wieso hoffen jetzt alle das Black Ops dann wieder Dedicated Server hat, back to the roots wie cod4 ?  Mod Tools etc...... 

Da hat Activision ja auch seine Hände mit drinn..... wieso sollten sie MW2 erst verhauen und bei Black Ops wieder alles gerade biegen mit dedis usw ?! 

Ok, wer weiß 
Vielleicht gibt es am ende ja nun doch keine Dedicated Server, wegen Zeitmangel muss TreyarchNet für die PC Version hinhalten. 
#
Bis November dauert es ja noch


----------



## type_o (19. August 2010)

Ist es den nicht eigentlich Geschmackssache, welches Spiel sich jeder Einzelne 'holt'? Ich mein kauft!
Mir hat auch nicht die komplette CoD- Reihe gefallen oder Spaß gemacht, aber ich bleib der Reihe treu!
Andere Games habe ich auch probiert, war auch oft sehr zu frieden mit den Spielen, nur hab ich für mich entschieden: mir kommt nur noch CoD dauerhaft auf die HDD.
Aber, wie gesagt, sollte das Jeder für sich entscheiden.

MfG type_o


----------



## hawk910 (20. August 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Man kann ja auch mehrere Spiele spielen und muss sich nicht auf eins versteifen.


 
Aber ganz genau! Es gibt ja noch GTA4, die Total War-Reihe, der nette Assassine, HL2, demnächst Mafia2... und einer der Klassiker überhaupt: Cod 2 ^^...und mal Cod 4 auffe LAN für ne viertel Stunde, obwhl dann lieber L4D oder CS.
Und Konsole hab ich (noch) nicht, überzeugt mich einfach nicht. 
An sonsten is Cod-freihe Zone. Ob Cod 1.3 das ändern wird, mal sehen, bin offen für alles, vielleicht wird es ja was. Wie Mulder mit seinem Poster immer ausdrückte: I want to believe. Aber ich bin nicht sehr optimistisch. Man wird wohl versuchen den Spielern mehr Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Und selbst wenn der MP-Teil echt gut sein sollte, für einen Shooter zahle ich nicht einen Cent für die Nutzung.

Ach, ich weiß nicht... ich sehe nur, dass die Leute wieder nur mit netten Videos und Screens gelockt werden. Und wahrscheinlich werden viele MW2-Fans zu dem neuen Cod gedrängt, da den alten Kram dann keiner mehr zocken will, war bei meinen Kollegen auch so, das waren immerhin so um die 10 Leutz. Schließlich wird die Grafik ja aufpoliert und dieses Messer-Perk-Dings geändert + neue Verpackung....Grund genug um 60 Eus oder mehr aufn Tisch zu knallen?! Oh Gott! Zu mindest deswegen wird der nächste Teil bestimmt ein Call of Schnarchnasen: Modern Abzocke 2. 

Tja...ma sehen


----------



## Shooter (20. August 2010)

Ne ich sehe das nicht so..... 

MW2 war am anfang nicht schlecht. Nur zu viele Akimbo Waffen und son zeugs. 
Jetzt kommt ein Call of Duty rauß, wo die Admins auf den Servern wieder für Recht und Ordnung sorgen. Dann herschen wieder klare Regen wie No Tubes usw. 

Mod Tools sind auch schon bestätigt. Also sieht für mich schon wie "back to the roots" aus. 
Nur weil die Grafik Waffen etc ähnlich wie MW2 aussehen heißt das doch nicht dass dieses Spiel genau son P2P Fail wird. 

Und allein schon weil Dedicated Server und Mod Tools bestätigt wurden, wird es dann nach geraumer Zeit wieder einen Pro Mod geben. Also ich lasse mich da überraschen


----------



## assko (21. August 2010)

Hands-on: Call of Duty 7 Black Ops eventuell mit Nazi-Zombies - Update: 14 Minuten Youtube-Video - youtube, activision, treyarch, gamescom, call of duty 7


----------



## Soße (21. August 2010)

hoffe mal dass es nicht wieder so  noob tube und dann noch die frechheit mit einem verbesserndem perk (direkte gefahr) gibt...


----------



## Shooter (21. August 2010)

Und wen, was ich nicht hoffe, kann man es doch auf denn Servern verbieten noob zu tuben ^^


----------

